# Hi



## tabby (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, 

We have a beautiful 5 month old silver tabby named Angel.

We were fostering her, her mom and 3 brothers and 3 sisters. We fell in love with her instantly and adopted her. She is a beauty inside and out. We have had her since she was 3 weeks old so, she is our little baby. She loves to cuddle. 

Here is a pic of her and her brothers and sisters at 3 weeks old:











Here she is now:












Looking forward to chatting with you all and meeting your cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! You will love it here


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Tabby, cute furbabies you have there :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have an adorable kitty!


----------



## tabby (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank-you for the welcome.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Beautiful eyes, I can see how you fell for her. :angel


----------

